# Fuente 858 Sun Grown



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Today I decided to light up a 858 Sungrown. This cigar was pretty well constructed apart from a huge vein running down the back of the cigar. The burn was great and never needed touching up, which suprised me because of the vein on the back. It had flavour notes of cedar and some sweetness. I really enjoyed this smoke. I will be trying to search out some more. I dont know if these are rare or not, so not sure if ill succeed :lol: All in all a great cigar.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pics & review ,keep up the great pics ,they are great..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thanks for the review Matt. Been wanting to hear about this smoke. They are indeed a rare smoke*


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pics & review.Yes they are a rare smoke.I have a Hemingway Sungrown I have been debating about smoking.Hate to smoke 1 that I can't replace.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *Thanks for the review Matt. Been wanting to hear about this smoke. They are indeed a rare smoke*


Shame its a rare smoke. I Really enjoyed it. I will still have to search for them :lol:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Nice pics & review.Yes they are a rare smoke.I have a Hemingway Sungrown I have been debating about smoking.Hate to smoke 1 that I can't replace.


I know what you mean, rare cigars are hard to put to flames (I didnt know this was rare at the time :lol: ). But we only live once right?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great smoke Matt.! Yes this is a rare one! Where dit you get him? I love the the Maduro line myself but this one is outstanding!! :eeek:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Great smoke Matt.! Yes this is a rare one! Where dit you get him? I love the the Maduro line myself but this one is outstanding!! :eeek:


I was gifted it from Mike @ Leafandale with my box of NUbs. Along with an Anejo :biggrin:

I have not tried the maduro line, but I might have to now


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I think something is going on between Mike and you!! :lol:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

amateurke said:


> I think something is going on between Mike and you!! :lol:


:roflmao: He was the only person to be really helpful when it came to shipping to the UK. Every other online vendor I spoke to just fobbed me off. He also has awesome customer service. If your looking for cigars Toni, Mike is the guy to speak too 

He gifted these to everyone that had to wait for there box of NUbs as his delivery was delayed from Oliva


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Nice pics & review.Yes they are a rare smoke.I have a Hemingway Sungrown I have been debating about smoking.Hate to smoke 1 that I can't replace.


Hey John,I thought you were going to send it to me for a review?:lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

matt257 said:


> I have not tried the maduro line, but I might have to now


 Matt, you would love the Hemingway maduros:dribble:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

One of the 3 most favorite smokes of all time! Yes, they are MUI rare!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet smoke and great customer service


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice...great cigar


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Rare indeed!!! Looks like that one had a razor sharp burn


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Matt, you would love the Hemingway maduros:dribble:


Hmmm, I will have to get hold of some :dribble:


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a stick with some bite!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice...that's a beautiful ash!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Matt, a sweet smoke you got there! Yep, the Sungrown 8-5-8's are like hen's teeth compared to the maduro or natural versions. 

CD


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics / review. Looks like it was a nice smoke!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Matt, a sweet smoke you got there! Yep, the Sungrown 8-5-8's are like hen's teeth compared to the maduro or natural versions.
> 
> CD


That is a real shame, it was a great smoke. How do the Natural and Maduro compare?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

matt257 said:


> That is a real shame, it was a great smoke. How do the Natural and Maduro compare?


Well, in general the Sun Grown wrapper that Fuente uses is just sweeter and more full of flavor IMHO. The wrapper is not as plentiful as the natural or maduro that Fuente uses on their other smokes. So, they only make few 8-5-8 boxes with it compared to the Chateau, Double Chateau, Royale Salute, King B and others. So, the people that like the 8-5-8 series are really in for a treat when they find a box or even a few Sun Grown wrapped 8-5-8's. I've seen prices for a box of Sun Grown 8-5-8's here in the US for up to $250! I mean, that's nuts really, but some people are willing to pay for it. Considering the 8-5-8's in natural or maduro command roughly $100-$110 a box, the rareness of the Sun Grown version is obvious. Anyway, glad you got your hands on one and that you liked it! If I find some more in my travels, I will be sure to send one or two your way across the pond 

CD


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Well, in general the Sun Grown wrapper that Fuente uses is just sweeter and more full of flavor IMHO. The wrapper is not as plentiful as the natural or maduro that Fuente uses on their other smokes. So, they only make few 8-5-8 boxes with it compared to the Chateau, Double Chateau, Royale Salute, King B and others. So, the people that like the 8-5-8 series are really in for a treat when they find a box or even a few Sun Grown wrapped 8-5-8's. I've seen prices for a box of Sun Grown 8-5-8's here in the US for up to $250! I mean, that's nuts really, but some people are willing to pay for it. Considering the 8-5-8's in natural or maduro command roughly $100-$110 a box, the rareness of the Sun Grown version is obvious. Anyway, glad you got your hands on one and that you liked it! If I find some more in my travels, I will be sure to send one or two your way across the pond
> 
> CD


Wow, that is abit of a price difference. How do the other sun grown wrapped smokes hold up against the 858. I see that alot of online places have quite a few vitolas with sun grown wrappers. Just not the 858


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

They 858 has the same wrapper as the King B. Those 2 are different from the other Fuente Sun Growns. If you find some King B's they are very good also. They are a rare one too, but not as bad as the 858's.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

stlcards said:


> They 858 has the same wrapper as the King B. Those 2 are different from the other Fuente Sun Growns. If you find some King B's they are very good also. They are a rare one too, but not as bad as the 858's.


Thanks Dustin. Appreciate the help  What do you think of the other Fuente Sun Growns?


----------

